# Your next destination..



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

mine:
1.Amsterdam
2.Casablanca
3.London


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll probably do a few small trips to other places in Europe on the short term, most likely in the UK, Italy or eastern Europe.

In two years I'm planning on returning to south America for some time (at least 6 month).

On a longer term I'd like to to go to:
- Russia
- Israel/palestine
- Iran
- Japan
- Senegal

Most of these will probably never happen though


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> mine:
> 1.Amsterdam
> *2.Casablanca*
> 3.London


Make sure you call me^^

My next destination is New jersey in june ,i'm so excited already.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

I want to do something transatlantic that combines NYC and London...Two cities I haven't been to (I've been to Heathrow airport )

Also high on my list of places I haven't been:

Cuzco and Machu Picchu (i'm 1/2 peruvian yet never been ) 
Rio
Mexico DF
Istanbul
Berlin
Moscow
St Petersburg
Granada (Spain)
Prague
Jerusalem 
Tehran
Dubai
Madagascar
Tanzania
Beiging
Shanghai
Chongquin
Xian



eklips said:


> In two years I'm planning on returning to south America for some time (at least 6 month).


Will it be Peru again?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Some time in the coming month, I plan on flying to Honolulu, Hawaii before embarking on a Hawaiian Island cruise for 14-32 days. Then back to Waikiki for a couple of days for some much deserved retail therapy American style! Then, in December-January-February ('10/'11), I plan on visiting Aspen, Colorado to do some skiing before heading off to New York City to bring in the New Year. May as well go to Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, Banff and Calgary while I'm in North America before returning home.

Late 2011 I want to do a Canadian Cruise for a month or so.

Early 2012 I want to travel to China, Japan, South Korea. etc.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Erolisk said:


> Make sure you call me^^
> 
> .


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

hopefully in summer - transsiberian railway, then china, vietnam...


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

i already have tickets for

1. egypt at the end of this month
2. rhodos, greece in june

next month i might go to new york and id love visiting st petersburg sometime in may.


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

1. Tokyo this summer for about a month
2. Western Caribbean/Central America cruise for a weak this winter
3. Frankfurt


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Gwadar, Balochistan, Pakistan, in March!! :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think I'll stick to some smaller trips and take the opportunity to explore my country a little bit better. Also some places in South America I'd like to go back such as Buenos Aires and Punta del Este (Uruguay).

I don't plan travelling overseas so soon, maybe Germany if I have some time again, love that place, but situation at work isn't really favorable for taking vacations enough that would make such a trip worth it.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

This summer, my family is going to.

1. Santiago, Chile
2. Osaka, Japan
3. Dubai UAE
4. Bora Bora


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I want to visit Singapore and Malaysia this summer. Perhaps Bangkok too. Don't know if I can yet, but it would be fun.

Either way, SE Asia is calling my name...


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

end of Jun'10 Phuket & Bangkok


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

gonzo said:


> Will it be Peru again?


Probably yes. Not 100% sure yet though


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

If everything gets alright, Australia in May. Then, probably spend some time in SE Asia(thai, indo...) and NZ.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

The next places I want to visit:

*Africa*: Ethiopia and Eritrea

*South America*: Chile

*Europe*: Poland, Romania, Moldova, and Bulgaria

*East Asia*: Viet Nam and Laos

*Western Asia*: Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan

and, finally, Antarctica - the only continent I never visited


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

my next destinations for places i haven't been

medellin, colombia
changping, dongguan, china - heard it's like the pattaya of china for overseas chinese if you catch my drift


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> If everything gets alright, Australia in May. Then, probably spend some time in SE Asia(thai, indo...) and NZ.


Where do you plan on visiting when in Australia?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

foadi said:


> my next destinations for places i haven't been
> *
> medellin, colombia*
> changping, dongguan, china - heard it's like the pattaya of china for overseas chinese if you catch my drift


are you going for the girls?


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I really want to visit 

Japan, specially the northern part Hokkaido and Tohoku.

Aside from that I would love to visit Jamaica and Greece.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Hopefully Istanbul!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Hopefully NYC or São Paulo and RJ


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

D.D. said:


> are you going for the girls?


how'd you know?

lol


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Last week I was in Albania.
Next monday I go to Padova, Italy, for a 5 month internship. :banana:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

FREKI said:


> Just booked my Palma trip ( Majorca ) :happy:


what job do you do lately that allows u to have so many holidays?


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to go back to Austria in summer, but this time include a bit of Schweiz too.

There is something brewing about South America (Argentina, Bolivia, maybe even Chile too) for later in the year but so far nothing concrete.


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

next week Austria (wintersport)
april/may :2 weeks New York& Washington, and im going to new orleans by train.
4 days somewhere in april to the belgium ardennes, we hired a big house in the forest
in august im going to hungary, slovakia, Austria and Czech

maybe im going with a friend to poland and ukraine this summer : Krakow-Przemysl-Lviv-Ivano Frankivsk
and i applied for an internship in Japan for 5 weeks in the summer, but i dont know yet if they'll pick me out.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Dubai next month


----------



## Dantiscum (Jan 10, 2006)

booked a flight to Rome for the last week of February


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

hellospank25 said:


> what job do you do lately that allows u to have so many holidays?


The same as the last couple of years.. 

Last year I didn't really have the urge to travel - and I kinda lack it this year too - but now I'm forcing myself to go hoping it will awake my travel lust again


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

new york, hopefully very soon!

thailand, again, as I loved it the first time!!!

also maybe amsterdam


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dubai.  jk


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

חבר1.0;52128441 said:


> Dubai.  jk


lol


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Turkey, Egypt, and Tunisia, sometime between April and November.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Chicago is one lucky city, because it can expect seeing me in June


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I'll be leaving for Colombo tomorrow :cheers:

After 2 weeks.. Jakarta
After 4 weeks... Cochin
After 6 weeks... Manila or Colombo, still not decided.
After 8 weeks... Dhaka

Am travelling abroad almost every 2 weeks just for quick weekend trips


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ skyprince are you a student? how come you can afford to go to so many places? i wish i was doing the same thing


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just Egypt this summer, will make a short visit to Saudi Arabia too. I am hoping to fit in Beirut, Lebanon this summer too, im dying to go there, its either this summer or the next one. 

Then around end of 2010/early 2011, either New York or Chicago. 



City of Rain said:


> i already have tickets for
> 
> 1. egypt at the end of this month
> 2. rhodos, greece in june
> ...


If you need any help or advice or have any questions about your visit to Egypt, we have a thread in the Egyptian forum dedicated to people visiting Egypt, who would like any tips or advice or any questions answered:

Heres the thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=982280


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

City of Rain said:


> After that i might take a quick trip weekend trip to a big european city like Paris, Rome, Madrid or barcelona before I'm going to Rhodos, Greece in June which will be nice.


Go to Portugal, it's a very good alternative to those already over-explores cities with too many tourists!! 

I am Portuguese and live in Padova, Italy. I was in Firenze and Venice and my next destination is Ljubljana for the Easter weekend! :banana:


----------



## TourismPicks (Mar 27, 2010)

Lino said:


> Go to Portugal, it's a very good alternative to those already over-explores cities with too many tourists!!
> 
> I am Portuguese and live in Padova, Italy. I was in Firenze and Venice and my next destination is Ljubljana for the Easter weekend! :banana:


Nice, I plan to move to Barcelona later this year.... I've been living in Bangkok for the past year...

I plan to visit Beijing and Shanghai April 12-18th, traveling with a Chinese speaking friend, thank god :banana:


----------



## grjplanes (Jun 16, 2007)

Going to New Zealand in May
Travelling around my own country (South Africa) for June and August.
Then Tunisia and Egypt in November!!!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

China for May. Anybody in Shanghai or Beijing wanna meet up? lol


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

my next destination is going to be Algeria (of course) and travelling to Tunisia (by car), Also going to Toulouse for a week in September.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Next foreign trip: Bangladesh , on May 1st 

Am looking for a long-haul trip at the end of the year and am thinking of Nigeria or Ghana. Flights are expensive for both places, but lets see if Emirates will launch the ultra-ticket promotion like last year.


----------



## Meatball21 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine next is Tunisia


----------



## aikocat84 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hong Kong is nice too...


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

louklak NI said:


> my next destination is going to be Algeria (of course) and travelling to Tunisia (by car), Also going to Toulouse for a week in September.


Here is why I love Algeria:


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

edit


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Few of many reason why I like Serbia*

:cheers:


----------



## sradelegolas (Feb 21, 2009)

In June I'll go to Madrid to visit my family and then straight to India(Mumbai and Bangalore).
:cheers:


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

I´m planning going to Firenze (Italy) Madrid and the touristic region of Portugal Algarve, but after Rio de Janeiro and Panama City just near. Next year will see


----------



## Nabucco (Sep 4, 2005)

In May: Bruxelles - London - Köln - Hamburg


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Rio later April, after that heading to Australia in mid May


----------



## Ozerov (Mar 15, 2010)

My Destination this summer
1 Tel-Aviv Hine Ani Ba
2 Singapur
3 İstanbul Ben Geliyrem
4 Astana ya prisheliy
5 Tokyo
6 Cape Town here i come


----------



## borderless (Apr 29, 2010)

I am going to trek in Nepal and reveal Tibet


----------



## Mysteria (Apr 23, 2010)

Destination unknown...

Although Venice would be great!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Was in China/Tibet/Himalayas last year, would love to go back and explore more!

Iran, Southeast Asia is also high up on the wishlist. South America too (especially Chile/Peru).


----------

